# simpson river



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

On 90...simpson....think that will be any luck today/afternoon for some trout. Also....ive heard there are reds there....is this true?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, I have caught reds in that area, just out from Jim's Fish Camp.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

any cost to launch a kayak there at jims?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Never have done it but I would think so. Just park at the public fishing pier next to Jim's and put in there.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Welldoya....which side do you fish at....do you fish at the public dock or near jims?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Caught this keeper north of 90 along the reeds. Hit a glow jig about 10' off the shoreline. Only red of the day, but got a few trout. Tons of dinks right around the bridge. Good luck!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

dinks?


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Never have done it but I would think so. Just park at the public fishing pier next to Jim's and put in there.



the public fishing pier is north of jims correct?


----------

